# IP zu DOMAIN



## CTG (29. Mai 2003)

Ich hoffe hier kann mir einer helfen, es geht um folgendes ich habe eine Standleitung und Windows 2000 Server mit DNS, SMTP, FTP, HTTP sowie Active Directory Instaliert.

Wie wird nun aus meiner IP ein Domain Name? Zb: http://www.ich.de

Danke schon im Voraus.

**Viel Spass Online**


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (29. Mai 2003)

ich setze mal vorraus, dass Du eine fixe IP-Adresse hast!?!?

zum einen könnte dann schonmal jeder über http://127.0.0.1 (natürlich mit Deiner eigenen IP-Adresse) auf den Rechner zugreifen.

Willst Du eine "echte" Domain (meinrechner.de) musst Du diesen Domainnamen erstmal registrieren. Die Verwaltung der DE-Domains macht die DeNic Dort kann aber nicht jeder einfach so anrufen und sagen, "Hi, ich will diese oder jene Domain haben"  Das können nur DeNic-Mitglieder! (eine Liste findest Du auf der DeNic-Seite)

Würde für Dich also bedeuten: such Dir ein DeNic-Mitglied und lass dieses für Dich die Domain registrieren. Den Rest (also die Umleitung auf Deine IP-Adresse) machen die in der Regel auch. Einfach mal nachfragen.


Dunsti


----------



## CTG (30. Mai 2003)

Super sache mit der DE Domain.
Ich werd dann mal mich dort weiter umfragen
und wieder herum melden.... 
Zimlich hohe kosten Aufwand bis so ein Webserver steht...


***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2003)

Sowas machen Privatpersonen auch ehr selten.  Und für Firmen ist sowas schon ehr erschwinglich!


----------



## CTG (3. Juni 2003)

Ok also ich habe meine Domain angemeldet wie gehe ich nun weiter vor?
Ich habe da zwei Namensserver aber was muss ich mit diesen machen damit jetzt mein Email-Server über die Anlage hier zuhause läuft.
sowie auch der rest..... Ich habe mir da eine Frame Weiterleitung angelegt. 
Soweit geht alles, ich werde mir noch PHP Instalieren....
Aber bei der Email-Server sache brauche ich umbedingt noch Hilfe.
Auch so das sich die Benutzer über die Seite anmelden können solte funktionieren....
Das wird sicherlich noch lange dauern aber ich bin zuversichtlich

Ich werde es schon irgendwie probieren finanziell zu schaffen.


***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## CTG (7. Juni 2003)

*Hallo Wieder*

So ich glaube ich bin weiter gekommen nun erhalte ich da folgende Fehlermeldung bei Starten der Seite:

Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\Mail\conf.php on line 72

Notice: Undefined variable: HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\Mail\check_lang.php on line 17

Notice: Undefined variable: lang in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\Mail\check_lang.php on line 28

Notice: Undefined variable: default_lang in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\Mail\check_lang.php on line 29

Warning: main(./lang/.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\Mail\check_lang.php on line 33

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required './lang/.php' (include_path='.;c:\php4\pear') in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\Mail\check_lang.php on line 33


Ich hoffe hier wird auch Privatpersonen hilfestellung gewährleistet.


***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## Fabian H (7. Juni 2003)

Das sieht aus wie PHP Fehlermeldungen. Check mal deine php.in bzw. die sonstige Konfiguration von PHP, ist womöglich nicht auf die benutzung über den Gateway abgestimmt.
Erscheinen die Fehler auch bei lokalem Betrieb (localhost bzw 127.0.0.1)?


----------



## CTG (8. Juni 2003)

Ja Local bekomme ich genau die selbe Fehlermeldung also scheint es doch an der PHP Konfiguration zu liegen.

Habe diese mir schon mehrmals naja durchgeschaut.
Ich kann jedoch mit Englisch nicht viel anfangen.
Ich möchte es unbedingt lernen wie ich mein eigenem Mailserver hier aufstellen kann.


***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## CTG (13. Juni 2003)

*aus PHP zu MySQL*

So ich habe Die Fehler behoben.

Es war wirklich nur die reine PHP Konfiguration an der es lag,

Jetz macht mir MySQL problemme aber ich glaube das ist nicht das Thema welches ich hier rein Posten solte.

Oder weiss einer was mit:
Warning: mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server during query
anzufangen?
wieso Lost war da eine aufgebaut und ist verloren? aber aus welchem grund kann das passieren, kann es sein das es wieder PHP.ini ist?
Oder doch was anderes?

Gruss Christoph Thomas


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Juni 2003)

Was so ziemlich bei allen Fehlermeldungen etwas bringen sollte:

"Meine Fehlermeldung in Quotes" und ab in Google suchen.


----------



## CTG (14. Juni 2003)

Leider ergebnislos das ganze ich kann nicht viel mit Englisch anfangen bei der sache was Webserver betrift.

Es ist eine Konfigurations sache und ich schreibe hier da ich bereits seit Tagen nach der Lösung gesucht habe bislang jedoch kein erfolg gehabt habe.

Es ist wirklich das "ziemlich" was hier zum ausdruck kommt denn diesen Fehler so erscheit es mir, kann wirklich nur von eine Person mit Englisch kentnissen beseitigen, oder man hat es auf irgendeine Schule gelernt.

Es muss doch jemand geben der mir da weiterhelhen kann.


----------

